# High SHBG, Low Free T



## ACJohn (Dec 1, 2022)

Lab results below. I have high SHBG, which is causing low Free T, despite good total T levels.
Free T: 11.9 ng/dl
Total T: 647 ng/dl
SHBG 43.12 Nmol/L

How can I fix this? Is TRT the only option?


----------



## eazy (Dec 1, 2022)

have you tried  Zinc, Calcium,  Magnesium,  Boron, and Tongkat Ali?

how old are you?

do you want to be on trt?

do you b&c?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 1, 2022)

Taking stinging nettle root extract Will keep your SHBG low.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 1, 2022)

Before I started TRT I tried every natural test boosting ingredient that I could find.

Most did not work at all for me, some worked so-so, or good to various degrees.

Tongkat Ali was my personal favorite.

Stinging Nettle worked pretty good for me too. Did not know the effect on SHBG so learned something new today.

The vitamins/minerals most people are deficient in according to CDC...

Vitamin D3 - if you do not get a lot of sun...add K2 if you care about your heart/blood flow.
Zinc - very difficult for the body to absorb which is why you have chelated forms of zinc
Magnesium - helps sleep
Potassium - eat a damn banana

So good advice above!


----------



## CJ (Dec 1, 2022)

ACJohn said:


> Lab results below. I have high SHBG, which is causing low Free T, despite good total T levels.
> Free T: 11.9 ng/dl
> Total T: 647 ng/dl
> SHBG 43.12 Nmol/L
> ...


Is this your only set of bloodwork showing this potential issue?

If so, don't worry about it until you have several other blood panels showing the same thing. 

I have my doubts that SHBG is the devil that people make it out to be anyway.


----------

